# Dicks?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

http://imgur.com/a/iFHdC

Dick, ***** & ducks.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Apparently you can't write ****, like Mick.


Spoiler: ****, Mick.



**** Mick


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

bzrkrage said:


> Apparently you can't write **, like **.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ****, ****.
> ...


Use '1' in place of 'I'.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

bzrkrage said:


> Apparently you can't write **, like **.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ****, ****.
> ...


"The thing that holds water back in Holland, & lead singer of the Stones & Simply Red. "


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Quite a few exemplary fellows in this thread.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Well this is where the Dicks hang out...

My grandpa was a Richard, everyone called him Dick. These days when I call someone Dick I just get the glare.

Neighbour recently passed, his name was Dick. Grandkids got him another dog after his passed a few years back, he named him Harry.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

And now, for some Canadian content:


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Dick Smothers:









And his son, Dick Smothers Jr.:


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

There is Dick York and Dick Sargent.
But maybe they are not Dick's at all and are actually Darrin Stephens


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

it surprises me that these days anyone would CHOOSE to use that abbreviation that never really made sense. Rick, Ricky, Rich, Richie...hell even Chard would make sense....you know, like the Christophers who call themselves Topher now.
Dick?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Diablo said:


> it surprises me that these days anyone would CHOOSE to use that abbreviation that never really made sense. Rick, Ricky, Rich, Richie...hell even Chard would make sense....you know, like the Christophers who call themselves Topher now.
> Dick?
> View attachment 390613


I wonder if the short-form Dick for Richard or an investigator was around before the reference to the male organ?
What percentage of males named Richard become offended when called Dick?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> I wonder if the short-form Dick for Richard or an investigator was around before the reference to the male organ?
> What percentage of males named Richard become offended when called Dick?


Must've. 
Dont the english have a probably disgusting meal called "Spotted dick"?
Makes you wonder why ppl started calling the male appendage that then? Some Richard mustve been an asshole for the ages.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> What percentage of males named Richard become offended when called Dick?


As a Richard, I used to really hate it, but now I don't really care as much. The person using it, and/or context has a lot to do with if I take offense these days. 



Diablo said:


> Dont the english have a probably disgusting meal called "Spotted dick"?
> Makes you wonder why ppl started calling the male appendage that then? Some Richard must've been an asshole for the ages.


Spotted Dick is a dessert, and, despite the name is actually quite good. The "spots" are easy, they are currants. The "dick".... I have no idea. But don't turn your nose up at the name alone. 

_*"Some have wondered if comes from an old English corruption of the word pudding to “puddick.” But who knows? The mystery of Spotted Dick goes on"*_

As for all Richard's being jerks for centuries?? Ya, I'm one. So what?!?! F-you and the horse you rode in on!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Plenty of nicknames make no sense whatsoever. How does Margaret turn into Peggy? Theodore into Ted, Henry into Hank, John into Jack?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> How does Margaret turn into Peggy? Theodore into Ted, Henry into Hank, John into Jack?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

mhammer said:


> Plenty of nicknames make no sense whatsoever. How does Margaret turn into Peggy? Theodore into Ted, Henry into Hank, John into Jack?





https://www.womansworld.com/posts/entertainment/reason-behind-common-nicknames-168200


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> As a Richard, I used to really hate it, but now I don't really care as much. The person using it, and/or context has a lot to do with if I take offense these days.
> 
> 
> Spotted Dick is a dessert, and, despite the name is actually quite good. The "spots" are easy, they are currants. The "dick".... I have no idea. But don't turn your nose up at the name alone.
> ...


Nah I meant a single Richard was such an extreme asshole he lead to the new meaning of the name/word. Not all Richards. Ive known a few that were ok. Rick's on the other hand, are one notch above Terry's.  Im reminded of a one-armed drummer named Rick who even though he only had 1 arm, was arrested for beating his wife. Such a Rick thing to do.










Actually, my father told me his first choice for a name for me when I was born was Richard. My mother had other ideas. They "compromised" on something completely different. Then got divorced lol. Now that I say it, that actually sounds like a pretty good origin story for a guy named Rick.

Re: spotted dick, thanks for the history lesson. I "turned up my nose" partially at the name, but also partially just because its British cuisine. The bar is set low.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I always though spotted dick had something to do with Morgan Freeman.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Nah I meant a single Richard was such an extreme asshole he lead to the new meaning of the name/word. Not all Richards. Ive known a few that were ok. Rick's on the other hand, are one notch above Terry's.
> 
> Re: spotted dick, thanks for the history lesson. I "turned up my nose" partially at the name, but *also partially just because its British cuisine. The bar is set low.*


I honestly can't relate to the recent Terry bashing. I don't know that many, but none stand out as being unreasonable jerks. To me the top (male or female) stereotypical name = nut job is "Lisa". More than Karen. 

Low bar!! Not anymore!! Some of the worlds top chefs are Brits. Not that they making too many _Authentic English_ dishes.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Some Richard mustve been an asshole for the ages.


I've found Waynes to be assholes far more than Richards.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 390542


Why is her face so familiar? I know her from somewhere.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

SWLABR said:


> To me the top (male or female) stereotypical name = nut job is "Lisa". More than Karen.


Back in university, we decided that name was "Tracy". Even after phoning around, not one of us could come up with one that wasn't nuts.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> Why is her face so familiar? I know her from somewhere.


No clue dude. Maybe she has “one of those faces”.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

aC2rs said:


> There is Dick York and Dick Sargent.
> But maybe they are not Dick's at all and are actually Darrin Stephens
> 
> View attachment 390570
> ...


both gay, and both paired as the husband of a woman who was one of the hottest in america at the time. coincidence? not likely, considering larry hagman and barbra eden


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Can we all agree that Kim is a fat girls name?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> I honestly can't relate to the recent Terry bashing. I don't know that many, but none stand out as being unreasonable jerks. To me the top (male or female) stereotypical name = nut job is "Lisa". More than Karen.
> 
> Low bar!! Not anymore!! Some of the worlds top chefs are Brits. Not that they making too many _Authentic English_ dishes.


Re: Terry, its just the Irish ruffian thing. Probably about the same as any other similar names. In HS i knew 2 brothers, Rory and Seamus (they were like the Gallagher brothers before the Gallagher brothers)...they were maybe the most textbook representations of hard drinking Irish hooligans I have ever known, so the running joke could just as easily apply to them. But I bet they had a cousin named Terry too. 
When I think of Terry, this is who actually comes to mind:





Fair point about the chefs....I cant afford to eat their food to know for sure though.
EDIT: just found this...it may be in my price range:
U.K. chef to serve a four-month sentence after his shepherd's pie leaves one dead, 31 sick (msn.com)


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Funny, as I'm half English/Irish... I have no family members named Terry. 

My ex had a cousin named Terry, and he is a super good dude. I haven't spoken to her (the ex) in years, but I chat with him (the cousin) all the time. In fact, he is literally the only one of that whole family I still have contact with. Just realized that...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lots of you have bought speakers from a guy named Terry. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mooh said:


> Lots of you have bought speakers from a guy named Terry.
> 
> Just sayin'.


That was that guys name???


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's Terry in a sack situation


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Is it weird that Ive never met a "Layla"? Seems like it should be a popular name....you know, bc of the song. Great nom de porn though.
Then again, never met or heard of someone named "Sussudio" either (Phil collins).


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Is it weird that Ive never met a "Layla"? Seems like it should be a popular name....you know, bc of the song. Great nom de porn though.
> Then again, never met or heard of someone named "Sussudio" either (Phil collins).


I've met a couple Kayla's... but not a Layla either.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Have we run out of dicks?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Wave a happy hello to Dick Butkus


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> They do exist!


This is so gross!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

SWLABR said:


> This is so gross!


Yes, but how else will his glasses stay firmly on his...head


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Verne said:


> View attachment 390438


Wow, wicked combover.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> They do exist!


Interesting. I posted a harmless pic of a politician too that was deleted.
And here we have one with pornographic innuendo allowed to stay up.
Go figure.
It just reaffirms which side of the fence this forum leans towards.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

laristotle said:


> Interesting. I posted a harmless pic of a politician too that was deleted.
> And here we have one with pornographic innuendo allowed to stay up.
> Go figure.
> It just reaffirms which side of the fence this forum leans towards.


don't saddle me with the privilege of this awful awful photo. I'd rather it were taken down. We all know they exist, we'd just as well never have to look at them eye to eye.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I'd rather it were taken down.


Click the three dots at the top right of your post. You'll see an 'edit' feature.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

laristotle said:


> Click the three dots at the top right of your post. You'll see an 'edit' feature.


I fixed it. Let me know if that's better


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I fixed it. Let me know if that's better


He's gone.


----------

